# Gourmi's journey



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

So yesterday I went to the petstore to pick out a pleclosomus for my large tank, I bought one, and while I was talking to the clerk, one of the gourmis (about 3 inches long) was swimming weird and I asked what happened to him.:demented: She was super nice and said that he came that way. he was there for a while, and she asked the suprevising manager what they should do about him, and he said to adopt him out because they can't sell a fish that they know has a problem. So next thing I know, I left with two fish (I have experiance with this breed):shock:. Well his symptoms are bloated from head to tail, swims with his tail above his head, and has a kink in his spine. I suspect severe constipation. :xI had him in my large tank, but the gourmi I have already was banging him up pretty hard,:evil: so this morning he was moved to his own isolation tank.:redyay: He has been there at least 5 hours and no passing of waste. I tried a pea, but he was like a little toddler who wanted nothing to do with his veggies:roll: I will post photos of him as he improves (Hopefully, may be a genetic desise)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTtCUzMScMI&feature=youtu.be (Swimming now)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

You may want to consider euthanizing too, that video is sad. Do you know how big of a tank a dwarf gourami needs?


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

yes he is in a ten gallon right now. He dosn't seem to be in pain. I mainly got him because the pet store wanted him to live out his days in a real home

he is only in a ten gallon due to it was the only empty aquarium I had, and he isn't exactly swimming the greatest


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I just want to say thats a Blue Gourami, not a dwarf.


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

sorry he's actually a marble gourmi! lol also known as a opaline gourmi. I have a blue gourmi and he looks nothing like him


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, the opaline is a color form of the Blue Gourami, the gold is also. If you click the shaded name you can find out yourself.


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

ok lets continue with the treatment here. do you think he should be euthinized? I'm gonna try fasting first.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I would say yes, but not sure of the best way to do so, so I would wait for someone else to chime in.


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

I should euthinize him even if he isn't in pain? He is really spunky!


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

I am starting a poll to help decide on his care. as I see both ways of the story.


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

Found out it is a she. She seems a little better, but no feces yet.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I would say wait, but if it keeps her from living a normal life and she can only stay at the surface and struggles to swim yes euthanize is what I think. It is ultimately your call and you will always make the last decision. Oh and btw I know she wasn't a dwarf, I was just wondering what is the proper size for a dwarf gourami because I like them. Do you know the proper size tank? I really hope she gets better!


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

I have mine in a 30 gallon. So that should be a good size! My "disabled" one is in a 10 gallon filled half way


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=89424 please vote


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

ok so I have an update! she finally pooped for the first time since I have owned her (About 2 to 3 days) and she is less swollen, but still having some bladder issures. Her swimming seems to take less effort now! I still have her fasting so I can empty her intestines. This is day 2 of fasting. I felt bad and fed her for a few days


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Great to hear that she's doing better, hopefully she make a full recovery.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I really hope she improves, I really like the look of gouramis too.


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

even better today than when I posted! She is even jumping out of the water! She is really swiming effortlessly. still has a little ways but is a ton better! The swelling is almost completely gone!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats great to hear!! What size tank will she be staying in once she's better?


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

it will depend. I'm still figuring that out. I don't think she will ever be 100% I have her in a ten gallon now, but in my 30 gallon, that gourmi was really beating her up. And I don't want that. She may stay in the ten gallon, I'll just buy decorative items, but I don't know yet


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8jI0WBzlqM&feature=youtu.be new updated video of her swimming now


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8jI0WBzlqM&feature=youtu.be new video! sorry it is a repeat! lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I have to say her swimming isn't great, but does look better.


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

yea it isn't great but it is improvement! she can get below the surface. She was also a little scatterbrained in the video because I had just cleaned her tank and the water was still had a current, but it is better.


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

she is much streighter ( up and down) now than in this video. I'll have to see if I can catch her swimming "Normally"


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

That would be nice to see.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

i was lucky enought to catch some footage of her swimming well! here is the video. it is short. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PN7hhzYU3A&feature=youtu.be


----------

